

IsMyQuestion lets you easily create pages with a question and its answer. - SuperGabe
http://www.ismyquestion.com

======
martinjones
This is a very cool idea. Love it.

That being said, isn't the joke that you have a really long domain name like
ismycatstillalive.com and then the only content is a simple answer? I feel
like ismycatstillalive.IsMyQuestion.com just isn't as funny.

I wonder if they let you point your own domain at them with an alias DNS
record...

~~~
SuperGabe
Thanks for checking it out! You can definitely point your own DNS to it (via
redirect). I'm also considering becoming a registrar affiliate so I can
register non-ismyquestion.com domain names for people's questions if they
like, but that's a bit further off.

~~~
martinjones
Awesome, like I said, very cool idea! I love what you've got right now and I
definitely think you're on the right track.

